# I know, but I gotta ask.....



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thru my worldly experiences I have eaten a dog before whilst overseas in the form of jerky. Also add a cat and a monkey or two. Has anyone tasted a coyote before? Seriously just wondering.









Chris C.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Not this guy.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

Yote, its whats for dinner.....LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To most people eating a lot of these critters would turn them off, at local wildlife banquets they pretty well have everything on the menu, beaver, rat, lynx, bobcat, cougar, etc. don't remember yote being there, the biggest turn off with them as well as wolves is that they roll in there kills and heaven knows what else, which makes them stink so bad, but the meat should be good, they eat pretty well the same as the cat family, and there all good eating. Howler Monkey kabobs are pretty tasty on a BBQ.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes hassell Howlers are. At least at 5 am they are. Spider monkey's ain't bad either.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a guy over on NPHA (one of our advertisers) who cooked a coyote and ate some of it. He, as I recall, said it was tough and stringy. I think his next feast was going to be a bobcat, if and when he got one.

Coyote helper?

Shake and bake for coyote!! And I helped !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> There is a guy over on NPHA (one of our advertisers) who cooked a coyote and ate some of it. He, as I recall, said it was tough and stringy. I think his next feast was going to be a bobcat, if and when he got one.
> 
> Coyote helper?
> 
> Shake and bake for coyote!! And I helped !


 ITS Shake and Bake Marten!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have read about in the late 1800's when a bunch of scouts were trapped on an island that they eat yote, not by choice.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

No coyote ever for me. I'll try about anything, but doubt I'll ever go to the trouble myself.

Have a real good buddy whose had beaver a few times. Sad it was surprisingly really good. Kind of a mix between wild turkey, goose, and bear.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Never ate a coyote but had some red fox on an Elk hunt'in trip northeast of Jackson Hole. The wife said it wasn't very plesant to watch cook because a white foam kept coming out of it till the meat was cooked. I guess thats how you can tell when its done---no more foam. I still have bobcat steaks in the frig and never met anyone that didn't like them---as long as they didn't know what they were eat'in.

Right on with the shake & bake.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Really not sure. Many years ago in Odessa, Texas, I worked in the oil fields and some of the supply houses were in the older part of town on the south side. There was an old Mexican woman that sold tamales out of a cart down there. Every time we had a chance, we would buy them from her and she put them in a paper grocery sack and within a few minutes the sack was nearly transparent from the grease. They were without a doubt, the best tamales I ever ate. Funny thing, never saw any stray dogs and cats in that particular part of town.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Talked to one of my youth kids this morning setting up a night hunt on their property this week and he told me he had tried coyote jerky before. He wasn't too fond of it, and this was the type of kid that'll eat ANYTHING. He's a rodeo bull righter, just about as tough as they come.

On that note too, he said that decent hides here in Northern CO are still going for $50 a pop!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Really not sure. Many years ago in Odessa, Texas, I worked in the oil fields and some of the supply houses were in the older part of town on the south side. There was an old Mexican woman that sold tamales out of a cart down there. Every time we had a chance, we would buy them from her and she put them in a paper grocery sack and within a few minutes the sack was nearly transparent from the grease. They were without a doubt, the best tamales I ever ate. Funny thing, never saw any stray dogs and cats in that particular part of town.


 Yes bar-d that story brought back memories, our first trip to Mexico, can't remember the town but doing exactly what your story says, I said the same thing, and the only and I mean only dog we saw could hardly get around, her teats were just about dragging on the ground!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have read that Lewis and Clark had to put there food down because their men were trading away to get dog from the different indians they met along the way.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

I was at a coyote tournament years ago and we all had our dogs piled up after the count. No one quite knew who was going to dispose of all the carcasses. A young guy came forward and asked if he could have them. We all said yep. He wanted the tails

for a bounty he was claiming somewhere, and that he would take the whole carcass and dispose of them. Good deal says us, better you than me we all thought. So he just starts to cut tails when a guy pulls up out of nowhere and asks who "owns" the pile of dogs. Everyone points to the young guy. So the stranger says "Ill buy the whole pile from you" We were floored, and I dont remember what he paid, but we asked what the heck he was doing with them, he said " I take them down to Los Angeles and sell them to a certain Asian community". He said it was a sought after delicasy. The young carcass entrepenuer laughed and drove away, money in hand.
So, someone somewhere enjoys them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds right, Chinese restaurant an hr. from me got busted with 6 hanging in their cooler a number of years ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Being a dog person I don't get it, but being raised in a different environment will give a lot of things a different perspective. I'm sure that people who raise pot bellied pigs as pets don't on the whole eat a lot of bacon.
MMMM Bacon!!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*, you had to mention BACON. Now I'll be thinking about it all night. I do have 3 pounds of some thick sliced, jap juice infested, hickory smoked bacon at the house that might be in the skillet when I get home. A little of that on some coyote meat might be pretty good too.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear that. I assume that is jalapeno juice, I have some in the garden no peppers yet, but soon, and tomato's right off the vine with some thick bacon and lettuce on toast mmmmm.... Thats is the only thing I'll put mayo on... I'll eat it in tuna, egg or potato salad but can't put it on anything other that a BLT. I can't ...I won't .


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*, you had to mention BACON. Now I'll be thinking about it all night. I do have 3 pounds of some thick sliced, jap juice infested, hickory smoked bacon at the house that might be in the skillet when I get home. A little of that on some coyote meat might be pretty good too.
> 
> Chris C.


To this day, there is no question in my mind that BACON makes everything it touch taste better. I'd probably eat my foot if it were sauteed in butter and wrapped in bacon.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i have ate many different thing due to an uncle who takes pride in running a game dinner 2x a year.bear ,snake ,groundhog(or if you are north of the mason dixon woodchuck)beaver ,muskrat,raccoon,possum etc.. .i have never and will never let a piece of yote cross my lips.no way josie.btw the beaver was good especially the tail.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:cook:We have a game feed at our shooten club every year ,NEGAUNEE ROD & GUN club, my Brother does some of the cooking--couple years ago he made a dish called HAIR OF THE DOG, [coyote] I didn't eat any-I shot and cleaned it that was my part. By the end of the dinner it was all gone also I mounted a cougar a friend shot in NM that year so had cougar meat. that was HAIR OF THE CAT--IT was also gone. Porcupine was also devoured:eating: no one would cook the otter- I washed the dishes P.S. I didn't see any live DOGS in NAM


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> :cook:We have a game feed at our shooten club every year ,NEGAUNEE ROD & GUN club, my Brother does some of the cooking--couple years ago he made a dish called HAIR OF THE DOG, [coyote] I didn't eat any-I shot and cleaned it that was my part. By the end of the dinner it was all gone also I mounted a cougar a friend shot in NM that year so had cougar meat. that was HAIR OF THE CAT--IT was also gone. Porcupine was also devoured:eating: no one would cook the otter- I washed the dishes


 So very true all of that, its like most dishes, its in how you prepare it. From the time you drop it till the time you serve it. I've had deer, moose that I had to throw out cause of the way it was handled, and have served wild game to people who despise the thought of eating anything wild. Its funny to watch them go up for seconds!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second that hassell, it's all about the way it's handled, providing of course that you have something edible to begin with.

I'll also agree with you Lilbill no yote for me and I don't care how it's handled.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No really too excited about trying dogs...but like mentioned I too heard of a chinese doing the same thing....Perhaps that was not beef in my dinner the other night ??

Don...got a new recipe for walleye. Cut into chunks wraped with bacon, tooth picked, grilled with a barbacue sauce. He told me that as fast as they were made was how fast they were eaten.

Only caught 5 over the weekend. Spoke with a charter guys last evening who caught thier 36 in an hour. Figures two days after I was on the water


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I see in the news that a guy in Phoenix is offering lion burgers, African lion that actually comes from a exotic farm in the states, inspected etc., anyways he's had 100 + threatening phone calls and 2 bomb threats from people living in the area, its all above board but people sure got excited fast over that one!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes we have peta here too... unfortunatly. He decided to do it because of the world cup in South Africa. Go figure.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lion...meats meat and a man has to eat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't hear how much he was charging for them, but I wonder. Apparently he was only serving them for a few hours.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

i have eat'n raccoon, turtle, oysters, goat and just about everything in between but there is only two ways that i might eat a cat/yote 1)--starveing or 2)--some how it gets snuck in on me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

autumnrider said:


> i have eat'n raccoon, turtle, oysters, goat and just about everything in between but there is only two ways that i might eat a cat/yote 1)--starveing or 2)--some how it gets snuck in on me.


 Yote I don't know, but cat tastes like chicken!! Getting hungry thinking about all this fine dining!!


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds like most of yall would love my uncle.i learned when i was little if he came up to you with a canning jar and said "here try this",to high tail it somewhere else.he used to pickle everything .no tellin what was in there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

LilBill said:


> sounds like most of yall would love my uncle.i learned when i was little if he came up to you with a canning jar and said "here try this",to high tail it somewhere else.he used to pickle everything .no tellin what was in there.


I hear you there, when I first started trapping I would show up at some functions that the brewery was putting on in my wool pants etc. as it was usually late when I got back from checking the line, we had chili night where I volunteered to bring a large pot of it, as I came in with a 3 gal. pot of fine chili and my trapping attire on no one wanted to eat any of it until I told them what was in it, which I refused, anyways some did try it and then every one was eating some. The pot was the last to arrive and the first to be gone, never did tell anyone what was in it !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Soooo, hassell are you gonna tell us ??


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Soooo, hassell are you gonna tell us ??


What was in it???


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> What was in it???


 Wild hoofed meat!!! Wouldn't want to waste the bait.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had a LOT of Chinese in my day and I always question what the heck it is. I know for sure it can't all be chicken like they claim!


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i hear you Chris.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Bacon, Bacon I Smell Bacon!!! Not aiming on trying cat, Coyote or dog if I know it lol!! Although I have Eaten Nutria, raccoon and Possum LOL it has been Years though...


----------

